

NodeJS & CouchDB (libs) - Possible Memory Leak? - louislambeau
http://louis.chefbe.net/wp/?p=30

======
AdrianRossouw
i don't see the point in the libraries tbh.

i find it much simpler to just use request and hit the couch rest endpoints
myself.

Also used the couchdb backend for backbone :
<https://github.com/developmentseed/backbone-couch>

------
louislambeau
(Oops: better when the article is published as "public" in wordpress)

